# Has anyone ever used Dynamoid Color Media?



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2019)

This one open to everyone, especially the oldsters, @JonCarter @RonHebbard @JChenault @STEVETERRY etc.

An astute member alerted me to this.




We know of Cinemoid, and Kliegl Bros. used the Dyna prefix. Can anyone tell from Century's address how old it is? It has a five digit zipcode, so that dates it no earlier than 1963.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 9, 2019)

derekleffew said:


> This one open to everyone, especially the oldsters, @JonCarter @RonHebbard @JChenault @STEVETERRY etc.
> 
> An astute member alerted me to this.
> View attachment 18102
> ...


*@derekleffew* Century Strand closed their Canadian shops and offices on Viscount Road sometime in the last century while Ms. Donna Appleton was their Canadian president; from memory, sometime in the mid 1990's. *@Ron Foley* do you recall Century's "Dynamoid" color media that *@derekleffew* is inquiring about in his post with a photo of a swatch book above*??*
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## JonCarter (Jun 9, 2019)

As I remember my old Century catalogs from the mid-'50s (now long gone) had a NYC address--west 20s or something. I assume that the NJ address was after that. No, I've never used Dynamoid. Interestingly the order of the colors in the book in your photo -- and the colors themselves -- look EXACTLY like a Cinabex swatch book.



We liked Cinabex because it came in larger sheets something like 28"x36" vs. gel's 21"x24" and was waterproof, altho it was hideously expensive. ($1.25/sheet vs. gel @ $0.20/sheet.) (Good ol' days.)


----------



## Ron Foley (Jun 9, 2019)

this predates me
I started at Strand in 1978 , office was still 6334 Viscount
let me ask my elders.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 9, 2019)

Ron Foley said:


> this predates me
> I started at Strand in 1978 , office was still 6334 Viscount
> let me ask my elders.


 *@Ron Foley* Speaking of your elders, how is Chris Mentis*? *
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2019)

JonCarter said:


> ...Interestingly the order of the colors in the book in your photo -- and the colors themselves -- look EXACTLY like a Cinabex swatch book.


I suspect Cinabex, Dynamoid, (and later Lee Filters), were all copies of, or made by, Cinemoid.

In my picture, the first color looks like 501 Yellow, and the largest visible swatch looks like 553 Pale Salmon. The very pale Lav in between looks too light to be 536 though.


----------



## JonCarter (Jun 9, 2019)

Cinabex:
#1 Yellow
#53 Pale Salmon
#36 Pale Lav (My book is faded & it barely looks "Lav" any more)


----------



## JohnD (Jun 9, 2019)

More grist for the mill, but in the Cinabex Wiki, @JonCarter mentions that it was carried by Paramount Cosmetics in NY. Google mapping the NJ address for the Dynamoid doesn't show a #3 but next door to #1 Entin Road is Paramount Cosmetics.


----------



## JonCarter (Jun 9, 2019)

Paramou nt Cosmetics used to be at 242 W. 27th and Paramount Theatrical Supply at 32 W. 20th. Looks like everybody left for NJ. Manhattan rents too high, maybe?


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 9, 2019)

JonCarter said:


> Paramou nt Cosmetics used to be at 242 W. 27th and Paramount Theatrical Supply at 32 W. 20th. Looks like everybody left for NJ. Manhattan rents too high, maybe?


 * @JonCarter* Sounds believable, Steve Terry moved the bulk of his operation to New Jersey. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gbdesign (Feb 18, 2020)

derekleffew said:


> This one open to everyone, especially the oldsters, @JonCarter @RonHebbard @JChenault @STEVETERRY etc.
> 
> An astute member alerted me to this.
> View attachment 18102
> ...


Dynamoid was patented in April 1967 by Century Lighting in Clifton.


----------

